# Bike repair manual for the dumby ??



## jd56 (Mar 2, 2012)

As many of you already have summized, I'm new to the hobbie of Vintage bike collecting. I have acquired a hand full of bikes and recently decided that I need to learn how to repair, tune and restore them.

Simple tasks for many would include the proper tools and methods to remove  grease bearings, removing a fork and replacing a chain are new to the newbie like myself. Then there is the front and rear hub teardown tips and proceedures that I'm apprehensive to tackle. Truing rims is another that I would like to figure out.
So trying to not ask too many rediculous questions, I'm trying to teach myself. I have purchased the "How to restore your collector bicycle" by W. Lowe but, I need more. 

What is your suggestion on a good "How to" book to reference the simple and mundane not to mention the more involved procedures?
Here are a few I found"
1) Park Tool's "Big Blue Book of Bike Repair" a good place to start? It seems to be more inclined to reference the newer bikes from what I can tell.
2) Jim Langley's ebook "Your Home Bicycle Workshop"

And I'm sure there is one book you always turn to...what is it?


----------



## PhattCatBicycles (Mar 2, 2012)

I liked "HOW TO RESTORE YOUR COLLECTOR BICYCLE, by Bill Love" I then got the  
"How to Restore your Classic Bicycle," an official publication of The Vintage Bicycle Club of America.  Both are sold here and I also use youtube.com for some things to and it's nice to see a hands on view of that you need to do.

Brooks
From Albany, OR


----------



## PhattCatBicycles (Mar 2, 2012)

I'm waiting to find one for rebuilding hubs but havent got that far yet.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Mar 3, 2012)

PhattCatBicycles said:


> I'm waiting to find one for rebuilding hubs but havent got that far yet.




I have a book called THE BIG BOOK OF VINTAGE BICYCLE HUBS published by arjay communications,longwood florida.Great book well worth having on my bicycle book shelf.


----------



## kunzog (Mar 3, 2012)

Spent some time looking at Sheldon Brown's website, it will teach you a lot about bicycle repair.
http://www.sheldonbrown.com/repair/index.html


----------



## Buster1 (Mar 3, 2012)

William Love's book got me through my first resto.  I would recommend it.

http://www.ratrodbikes.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=46294

It doesn't cover hubs and wheel truing though.


----------



## pakman2 (Mar 4, 2012)

I found that the Schwinn shop manual vol. 1 is an excellent source of material on most Schwinn hubs and many of these hubs were used on other bikes and this manual can be found on line to read.


----------



## meteor (Mar 12, 2012)

*Glenn's Complete Bicycle Manual*

I just came across this. Published in 1973. Over 300 pgs. A guy named Coles coauthored with Glenn -- a prolific how to manual writer. Every post war hub/headset/crank etc etc. you are likely to come across. American, Japanese, and European. There are copies on Amazon. I like it because it is old school and in keeping with a lot that goes on with this forum.  Nixon shaking hands with a biking club member is an added bonus!!!  He disses Stingray type bikes, and others, as unsafe, loaded with gadgets -- monstrosities. Funny! The bio blurb states he (Coles) rode 178 miles in Oregon in two days on a Ballooner as a kid, so I guess he just got a bit crotchety....


----------



## Barry's Bikes (Mar 12, 2012)

*Glenn's*

Glenn's is the one I turn to as reference, great for the vintage hubs, all the favorites are there Komet, Bendix, ND, Musselman, Strumy's and some I've yet to find etc. Most of them have good explosive views. Lots of good info all around not just hubs. I would say it's a must have for the bicycle library.
Barry


----------



## jd56 (Mar 12, 2012)

meteor said:


> I just came across this. Published in 1973. Over 300 pgs. A guy named Coles coauthored with Glenn -- a prolific how to manual writer. Every post war hub/headset/crank etc etc. you are likely to come across. American, Japanese, and European. There are copies on Amazon. I like it because it is old school and in keeping with a lot that goes on with this forum.  Nixon shaking hands with a biking club member is an added bonus!!!  He disses Stingray type bikes, and others, as unsafe, loaded with gadgets -- monstrosities. Funny! The bio blurb states he (Coles) rode 178 miles in Oregon in two days on a Ballooner as a kid, so I guess he just got a bit crotchety....




So that is name of it "Glenn's Complete Bicycle Manual"


----------

